# SuperWen's 2012 Aquascapes



## SuperWen (26 Dec 2012)

These are all of my tanks created in 2012, hope you enjoy it 


*Mononoke Forest*​​


​*Size:* 31x18x27cm​*Lamp:* Krisbow CFL 18W/6500K​*Filtration:* TOM canister 450L/H​*Substrate:* Silica Sand​*Hardscape:* Lava rock, Santigi wood​*Plants:* _Weeping moss, Fissiden fontanus, Fissiden thailand, Flame moss, Mini pellia, Cryptocoryne parva_​*Fish:* _Pseudomugil furcata_​​*Video:* ​
​​​​​​​​​*The Ent*​​

​*Size:* 40x25x25cm​*Lamp:* OSRAM CFL 23W/865​*Filtration:* EHEIM 2011​*Substrate:* Silica sand​*Hardscape:* Hamsa Golden Stone, Santigi wood​*Plants:* _Weeping moss, Fissiden fontanus, Echinodorus tennelus, Flame moss, Mini pellia, Willow moss_​*Fish:* Amandae​​*Video:* ​
​​​​​​​​​*Petrified*​​

​*Size:* 50x30x30cm​*Lamp:* ExoTerra Repti Glo 5.0 Compact Tropical Terrarium Lamp 26W + 2x Krisbow CFL 18W/6500K + Phillips CFL 15W/865​*Filtration:* EHEIM 2215​*Substrate:* Ada Amazonia II​*Hardscape:* Petrified wood​*Plants:* _Rotala green, Rotala rotundifolia, Hemianthus challitrichoides, Utricularia graminifolia, Staurogyne repens, Pogostemon helferi, Eleocharis sp. 'japan'_​*Fish:* Amandae​​*Video:* ​
​​​​​​​​​*Gothic Green*​​

​*Size:* 35x25x25cm​*Lamp:* 2x Krisbow CFL 18W/6500K​*Filtration:* EHEIM 2213​*Substrate:* ADA Amazonia II, Silica sand​*Hardscape:* Seiryu stone, Santigi Wood​*Plants:* _Hemianthus micranthemoides, Rotala marcandra 'narrow', Mini pellia, Flame moss, Eleocharis sp. 'japan', Willow moss, Fissiden fontanus_​*Fish:* Amandae​​*Video:* ​
​​​​​​​​​*Untitled*​​

​*Size:* 90x40x40cm​*Lamp:* Metal Halide 150W/8000K + 2x OSRAM PLL 36W​*Filtration:* EHEIM 2217 + JEBO 825​*Substrate:* ADA Amazonia I + JBL manado​*Hardscape:* Serpentinite stone​*Plants:* _Hemianthus micranthemoides, Rotala rotundifolia, Staurogyne repens, Weeping moss, Eleocharis vivipara, Eleocharis acicularis, Eleocharis sp. 'japan', Echinodorus tennelus, Hemianthus challitrichoides, Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_​*Fish:* Rasbora hengeli​​*Video:* ​
​​​​​​​​​*Pepinos Hill*​​

​*Size:* 20x15x15 cm​*Lamp:* Phillips CFL 24W/865​*Filtration:* ISTA Mini Max Canister 360L/H​*Substrate:* ADA Amazonia II​*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone, Santigi wood​*Plants:* _Rotala rotundifolia, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Fissiden fontanus, Hemianthus challitrichoides_​*Fish:* Rasbora brigittae​​​


----------



## nayr88 (26 Dec 2012)

Stunning!! Everyone of them, the depth achieved is unreal !

Fancy sending that wood to the uk? 

EDIT: is the santigi wood just a bonsai tree?


----------



## SuperWen (26 Dec 2012)

nayr88 said:


> Stunning!! Everyone of them, the depth achieved is unreal !
> 
> Fancy sending that wood to the uk?
> 
> EDIT: is the santigi wood just a bonsai tree?


 
thanks bro,,

sending them to UK? hahaha, shipping cost will be more expensive than the wood price 

yes it is, in my country lot of bonsai hobbyist using santigi wood (Pemphis-Acidula)


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Dec 2012)

Wow.. They look like huge tank set UPS but their tiny.. Your perspective and proportioning skills are insane, best small tanks I have seen.. By far.  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nat N (26 Dec 2012)

These are ABSOLUTELY fantastically stanning! What ferts are you dosing?


----------



## Ady34 (26 Dec 2012)

Impressive portfolio, I particularly like the one titled 'untitled', very natutural plant integration.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Alastair (26 Dec 2012)

Always enjoyed your tanks wen, these are just as good as all your others. 
Hope to see a bigger one again sometime soon  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Dec 2012)

Thanks for sharing and hope to see the new scapes in 2013 with full journals too


----------



## Arana (27 Dec 2012)

lovely scapes, great use of hardscape


----------



## sanj (27 Dec 2012)

Great as usual Mr Wen. Although im sure Mononoke forest was in the hills


----------



## SuperWen (27 Dec 2012)

@Nat N: I'm using local Ferts made by my friend, they called Aquaflirt

@alastair: thanks..!!! unfortunately my biggest tank only 3ft long, because my dorm room only have 20 meter square and filled with 5 nano-med tanks. Maybe I will build 5-7ft tanks when I move to my house 4-5 years later.

@all: thanks for all your compliments...!!! 
my favourite tank is "mononoke forest", but "the ent" and "petrified got better rank in IAPLC 2012 T_T


----------



## martinmjr62 (27 Dec 2012)

Stunning. They look so much bigger than their actual size


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (28 Dec 2012)

Very nice aquascapes I really like mononoke forest nice use of moss really looks like a well aged forest pathway very impressive


----------



## dagzz (1 Jan 2013)

nice 1 son love petrified


----------



## cosmin_ruz (2 Jan 2013)

Like your portfolio!


----------



## scapegoat (4 Jan 2013)

Very nice set ups, wish I could make so many different scapes in a year. Mononoke Forest is sublime!


----------



## SuperWen (6 Jan 2013)

thanks all for the compliments.

this year I started with 3 nanos, 50cm, 35cm, and 25cm
next will be more setup, 90cm and 20cm maybe


----------



## Balik1 (21 Mar 2013)

Great stuff thanks for sharing


----------



## BigTom (21 Mar 2013)

Balik your post spamming is pretty obvious and you're only up to 4. You're probably a bot though so don't know why I'm bothering telling you.


----------



## Balik1 (21 Mar 2013)

Sorry dude not sure what you mean pretty new to whole forum thing .. 

Sorry if I made mistakes


----------



## BigTom (21 Mar 2013)

Hmm. OK, not a bot then.

Looks a lot like you're spamming for Sale forum access or something though (ie, a lot of low-content posts in quick succession).

I might just be in a bad mood from spending all day doing statistics though.


----------



## Balik1 (21 Mar 2013)

Ok sorry dude nothing like that just was scrolling through the site 

Getting used to it 

Thanks for the explanation ....


----------



## BigTom (21 Mar 2013)

OK, in that case please accept my apologies and ignore what I said!


----------

